

The Book (Cover) That Changed My Life - wallflower
http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=2017

======
JoeAltmaier
There are definitely two kinds of people in the world: those for whom Design
holds a special emotional impact, and those like me who have absolutely no
idea what all the fuss is about.

